# "Chuck it"



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just introduced to a product called "chuck it", holy cow this thing is amazing. Just went to a wide open field and threw the ball for Axel (11 months) for a good 45 minutes. He loved it, and now I can give my arm a rest from throwing the ball just normally... I am very surprised I have not used one of these earlier, especially since we have a vizsla...


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Here in houston, everyone has them for their retrievers and running dogs. When my dad came to visit, he kept saying what a smart product that was-- that it must be so cheap to make yet sells like CRAZY.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley never gets tired of chuck it. We don't use a tennis ball because he will destroy it within 5 minutes, but we found a harder rubber ball that is hollow and he loves to compress it with his mouth. He will play with it for hours. Every Day.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, I agree a rubber ball would be better, as tennis balls get chewed through easy and lots of slobber. (at least i don't have to pick up ball with my hand anymore). Also I found that I have lost 2 tennis balls already as they are green and blend in with the grass. I will check petco this weekend and see if they have orange or other color rubber balls.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the one I use is actually a treat ball, but hey it works. It is orange. And he doesn't try to destroy it. He absolutely loves those Air Kong squeaky tennis balls. He will sit and squeak them and talk to them, but then he destroys them.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you guys tried lacrosse balls at all? Might not work for the chuck-it as they are fairly heavy, but Elroy loves them and they are really cheap and pretty much indestructible. plus they come in a ton of bright colors!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a good idea. Indestructible is what I'm looking for. Probably wouldn't work for chuck it, but would be a great play ball.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

The "atlatl" has been around for at least 50,000 years, but it wasn't until someone discovered you can throw a tennis ball with it that anybody made money off the thing. ;D


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

check out chucks it's balls they make... 

http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Fetch-Medley-Medium-2-5-inch/dp/B002TLTZD6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316867161&sr=8-2

ive gotten the three pack variety, the one that whistles is awesome


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

We swear by the Chuck-It Ultra Ball. It floats, it's bouncy, it's hi-vis orange, and it's pretty much indestructible. Checks all the boxes for us.

http://i.imgur.com/GqxOo.jpg/img]

[img]http://i55.tinypic.com/ehhp1x.jpg


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just purchased two of the chuck it balls yesterday...They work much better then tennis balls.. Great picture by the way AfroViz....Love the ears...


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like a must have item when the puppy gets here.


----------



## chaser (Feb 13, 2011)

also works great with the orange balls made for floor hockey, they're pretty tough, cheap, easy to wipe clean and dry after a good session and easy to see


----------

